# Question about the waiting list to become an apprentice?



## LGLS

Yes it's exactly what happened to me. When my class started it took a month before one guy got called for work. The entire class wasn't employed until it almost ended. In fact, the notice to report to school specifically stated not to quit your current job.


----------



## Mike94

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yes it's exactly what happened to me. When my class started it took a month before one guy got called for work. The entire class wasn't employed until it almost ended. In fact, the notice to report to school specifically stated not to quit your current job.


Are you going for Inside JW? because it is a 5 year program. I believe you need to log something like 8,000 work hours and 1,000 classroom hours to complete the coarse. Or are you going for something shorter where the school portion is just a month or two?


----------



## LGLS

Mike94 said:


> Are you going for Inside JW? because it is a 5 year program. I believe you need to log something like 8,000 work hours and 1,000 classroom hours to complete the coarse. Or are you going for something shorter where the school portion is just a month or two?


Errr, I was explaining that it's normal for school to start before you're dispatched to a job. When I went through it Reagan was president.


----------



## Mike94

I am new. I am sorry; I did not mean to offend you.


----------



## emtnut

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Errr, I was explaining that it's normal for school to start before you're dispatched to a job. When I went through it Reagan was president.


You're just a kid... Lincoln was president when I went through it :biggrin:


----------



## LGLS

Mike94 said:


> I am new. I am sorry; I did not mean to offend you.


No worries!


----------



## LGLS

emtnut said:


> You're just a kid... Lincoln was president when I went through it :biggrin:


Yea well... when I started we still had D.C. Specialists in the local. Many NYC schools still heated with coal.


----------



## emtnut

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yea well... when I started we still had D.C. Specialists in the local. Many NYC schools still heated with coal.


Coal ! You guys were spoiled. We had to team up the horses and go cut up firewood on our recess


----------



## Mike94

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yes it's exactly what happened to me. When my class started it took a month before one guy got called for work. The entire class wasn't employed until it almost ended. In fact, the notice to report to school specifically stated not to quit your current job.


Will this first class be in the evenings? Is the school flexible around your work schedule?


----------

